# Cuidados al utilizar Percloruro Férrico



## mariano22 (Jul 31, 2009)

Buenas!

Aqui les presento una lista de los cuidados que hay que tener a la hora de utilizar el Percloruro Férrico

Realizar al aire libre

Utilizar guantes (hasta que se toma un poco de experiencia)

Utilizar ropa vieja (ya que si te salta una gota de esta sustancia, tu ropa quedara totalmente arruinada e inutilizable)

Utilizar Barbijo o protector tamto bucal como nasal, ya que esta sustancia al estar en contacto con el agua (baño maria) livera un leve vapor toxico).

Utilizar (si se lo decea) lentes para proteger los ojos (ya que al revolver para acelerar el proseso de puede saltar una gota)

Si deseamos revolver la sustancia (comunmente para hacelerar el Ataque quimico) realizarlo con un material descartable (yo utilizo un palito de broyé o un simple palito de Helado)

Si se calienta a Baño Maria, disponer de 1 solo recipiente unico y plástico para contener el percloruro. Utilizar siempre de plastico y que se pueda guardar o descartar y NO utilizar para contener ninguna otra cosa (yo en mi caso tengo la base de un bidon de lavandina, que utilizo siempre y unicamente para esto)

NUNCA calentar el percloruro férrico dierctamente con FUEGO ni tampoco calentar el agua del baño maria cuando tenemos incorporado el percloruro con su recipiente. Siempre calentar primero el agua (hasta que hierva) y luego retirarlo del fuego y colocar el recipiente de percloruro.

Para tener en cuenta:

Todas estas precauciones estan diseñadas para que la persona que opera con este quimico no resulte "herida" con este producto, ya que el mismo es TOTALMENTE TOXICO.


Espero que todas estas precauciones los ayuden a trabajar mas seguros con este quimico.

Les mando un cordial saludo a todos los usuarios de Foro de Electronica!

Mariano22!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 31, 2009)

Gracias mariano por tus recomendaciones, la verdad es que si es toxico, uno por descuido o por las carreras como que no le presta atensión a esto:

- Si cae en la piel quema.
- En donde caiga, mancha.
- Vota un vapor toxico cuando se le echa el agua caliente.

Saludos


----------



## sony (Jul 31, 2009)

gracias por la recomendacion saludos


----------



## saiwor (Ago 1, 2009)

Interesante post.

Es recomendable usar protector de ojos (lentes)
Siempre sale un vapor o también gases, burbojas, eso te daña lentamente los ojos.

Saludos!


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 1, 2009)

AAhhh perdonn! ai lo voy a editar!...

Yo utilizo un barbijo para no inhalar los vapores que larga el percloruro....una muy buena idea.

Saludos!


----------



## martinvol (Ago 1, 2009)

tambien podes usar recipientes de vidrio


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 1, 2009)

los de vidrio tambien se pueden...perro tienen que ser de un grosor minimo porque sino costaria el traspaso de la temperatura con el baño maria.

saludos!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 1, 2009)

Hay quien usa salfumán en vez de cloruro, y dcen que funcona igual


----------



## Padrino (Ago 3, 2009)

¿Alguien sabe cómo disponer de ese material? Me refiero a qué medidas se deben de tomar para su desecho en condiciones domésticas: se tiene que neutralizar con alguna sustancia, o cómo nos deshacemos de este químico cuando ya no nos es útil


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 3, 2009)

Si donde vives, hay, tíralo en un ecoparque.

Y ya que vas rebusca en la sección de electrodomésticos y llévate un par de teles.

(sin que te vea el guardia)

Saludos


----------



## maxipadulo (Sep 29, 2009)

Encontré que las manchas de percloruro se pueden quitar de la ropa fácilmente. Ya recuperé una remera de algodón que se me había manchado en un descuido y no queda ningún vestigio de la mancha. 
Para ver una explicación detallada sigan el siguiente enlace:
http://planocomplejo.com.ar/cms/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=76:limpiar-manchas-de-percloruro-ferrico


----------



## Limbo (Oct 2, 2009)

> - Vota un vapor toxico cuando se le echa el agua caliente.


¿Solo cuando lo calientas expulsa gases? ¿O tambien desprende los gases cuando esta haciendo reaccion con el cobre?


----------



## agudeloj8 (Ene 21, 2011)

¿ hola.. soy nuevo en esto y quiero hacer los pcb's yo mismo, para empesar compre cloruro ferrico y peroxido de hidrogeno (agua oxigenada) al 35% para poder hacer mi circuito impreso, pero la duda mia es q*UE* cuando compre el clururo ferrico, el benia en polvo y *H*e averi*G*uado y dicen q*UE* se me*Z*cla con agua, pero como es la mescla del agua con el ferrico, que tanta agua es y q*UE* tano cloruro ferrico hay que echar para q*UE* la me*Z*cla quede b*IE*n buena y *H*aga un atacado corretamente 
les agradeceria si alguien me pudiera colaborar con esta duda 
gracias....


----------



## Limbo (Ene 22, 2011)

Yo le hecho percloruro ferrico al agua hasta que veo que le cuesta disolver el percloruro, en ese momento la mezcla es marron oscuro.


----------



## elperros (Ene 24, 2011)

Hay algunos mitos en todo esto. LO MEJOR ES CREERSE QUE ES VENENO PURO Y TRABAJAR CON CUIDADO!

La verdad es:

1. El percloruro no es un percloruro químicamente hablando sino es CLORURO FERRICO.
2. Si esta solido y anhidro (deshidratado) es volátil, mancha y tal vez de todas la forma mas peligrosa.
3. En forma de solución (ya sea concentrada o no) es bastante menos peligroso por la facilidad de manejo. Alejarlo de cualquier cosa de cobre (obvio je ). Alejarlo de las bases de lewis. En términos de acidez tradicional la solución es relativamente acida. Nada que no puedas tirar por la cañeria, si las regulaciones locales lo permiten y no tenés caños de cobre o compuestos por este metal. Que a corto plazo y dejando correr el agua un rato no seria tan nocivo (supongo).
4. Un barbijo no es la mejor forma de protejerse están diseñados para atrapar ciertos granulados y con una porosidad determinada y no son 100% efectivos. Habría que pensar en un filtro activo con un cartucho (totalmente innecesario en ambientes bien ventilados o al aire libre). 
Divagando se me ocurre algún gel con cobre en suspensión. Nose solo invento.
5. Se utiliza para potabilizar el agua, como floculante. Así que no es TAN tóxico. Pueden probar de precipitar el hidróxido en un vaso con agua turbia. Enseguida clarifica.
6. Si lo usan seguido obviar todo lo que escribí y considerarlo un veneno así cuidan mejor su salud.
7. Obviar todo lo que puse en cualquier caso y considerarlo TOXICO y tratarlo con el debido respeto.
8. Si se usa en forma solida (no la hexahidratada sino la anhidra) extremar precauciones.


Saludos.


----------



## seaarg (Ene 24, 2011)

Yo lo utilizo sin calentar en absoluto. Tarda mas pero funciona igual.

No se siente casi el olor (en un lavadero domestico) pero cuando uno lava la placa y recipientes con agua para quitarlo ahi desprende un poco de vapor que hace picar un poco la nariz si lo aspiras. ESO es lo que habria que evitar.

Por lo demas, yo uso guantes. Me ha caido alguna vez en la piel pero si rapidamente pones eso bajo el agua se va enseguida.

El tema de deshacerse de el cuando no sirve mas. ¿Como se podria hacer? Yo lo tiro por el la cañeria pero no me gusta mucho esa opcion. Tambien he cerrado muy bien el envase y lo tiro en la basura directamente.

Aclaro que aqui no hay centros ecologicos ni nada por el estilo. Y la cañeria va al rio y luego a la potabilizadora (por eso no me gusta)

¿Como se puede hacer para hacerlo "solido" y que sea menos peligroso en la basura? ¿Harina o algo por el estilo?

¿Existe forma simple de neutralizarlo?


----------



## elperros (Ene 24, 2011)

Si esta "gastado" es bastante poco dañino difícil y q*UE* se separe del cobre. Y si esta "nuevo" lo podes precipitar con cualquier base ejemplo soda cáustica. Bien Diluidos ambos. Porque sino pueden proyectarse y salpicar. Pero en cuanto al medio ambiente son muy poco dañinos de hecho la potabilizadora lo usa para limpiar el agua q*UE* se toma.

Después de precipitarlo tendrías q*UE* colarlo y tirarías a la basura el hidroxido FERRICO. Pero no tiene mucho sentido tanto laburo.


----------



## Dario (Ene 24, 2011)

yo uso el cloruro, tambien sin calentar, y me funciona igual. para que no se haga lento, lo que hago, es usar un aireador de esos de pecera, al que pongo por debajo de la placa. con este metodo, me toma aproximadamente 5 minutos hacer una placa. para deshacerme del que no utilizo, yo tambien lo tiro bien sellado porque no nos queda otra ¿verdad seaarg?
saludosss


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2011)

Para trabajar con percloruro , primero de todo *y lo más importante* es ponerse un almohadón atado al trasero , para minimizar las patadas de tu mamá/papá por las cosas que manchaste/dañaste


----------

